# puerto rico



## dragnalong (Jul 14, 2012)

My husband and I are thinking about moving to Puerto Rico. Can we take our hedgies with us? Are there any rules or restrictions? Are they legal there?


----------



## yanira76 (29 d ago)

Hedgehogs are ilegal in Puerto Rico, considered as exotic animals. Dec 2022


----------

